

Facebook Continues War On App Developers. This Week: Super Wall - senthil_rajasek
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/07/facebook-continues-war-on-app-developers-this-week-super-wall/

======
iamdave
Maybe I'm way off here, but it seems like responsible people are passing the
buck when it comes to "spammy content" because of all the applications I
originally used, none of them made me invite tons of users to do anything, I
only invited people if it was something I knew they'd like.

When it came to invitations and notifications, it's when people using these
apps continually send you the same invite even though you've already ignored
it.

Passing the buck I say.

